# BFP!!! symptoms and valuble info for those trying!!



## joseyposey28

Hi everyone, Im elated that i finally got a bfp yesterday morning after a year and half of trying and i just wanted to let you all know something very important for those who are like me...searching for symptoms for every dpo!

I had EXACTLY the same symptoms as i do everymonth normal pmt, everybody is different but i wanted to let you know you are not OUT if you start getting your normal pms symptoms.

I had everything down to the normal pms spot on my chin a week before, moodswings i always get, mild cramps and breast pain i always get and i even had spotting the day my period was due, and thought i had come on, it lasted for 4 days but very dark brown and very very light, thats initially why i decided to test as it was too light!also I have very li

I know alot of people get nausea and cramps and sore breast from conception, which they could well do, but everyone pregnancy is so different, so dont be down if youy start getting pms. anyway here is my list just to help!

day of ov cycle day 15 used ov test positive, preseed and soft cup for 12 hours after bd
1dpo ovary cramps (mild)
2dpo very mild ovary cramps (normal)
3dpo nothing
4dpo had about an hour of cramping in ovarys, (had a painful ovulation this 
month so put it down to that
5dpo nothing out of the ordinary
6dpo nothing
7dpo pms spot appears agh!!!! moody normal
8dpo mild waves 1 or 2 of nausea and hunger, moody (normal)
9dpo hunger. moody (normal for me)
10dp hunger
11dpo hungry in the morning, feel like i could eat the house (very normal)
12dpo brown spotting ( wore a pad in the night)
13dpo more spotting heavier, dark brown wore 2 pantiliners throughout day
14dpo spotting lighter, only when wiping
15dpo spotting lighter a light brown now as oposed to the dark a few days ago
16dpo spotting pink only when wiped, BFP in the morning then on clear blue digi

I had no dark nipple, no veins on breast, my cervix was low and firm and all my normal pms symptoms, it was only the spotting that made me buy a test. defo thought i was out this month
goodluck to everyone trying and dont give up hope..also if you dont have very fertile fluid PRESSEED is the way to go. xxxxx :dust:to all xx


----------



## Sara35

Congratulations hun.. well done, HH9M

:happydance:


----------



## Baby2012

Congrats and thank you for such a lovely reassuring bfp post :hugs:

Enjoy your pregnancy and have a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## xxVickyxx

Oooohh Congratulations, that is so reassuring to read! I am 9 dpo and i am due af anytime from tomorrow til tuesday. am worried that my lp might be too short to even get pregnant and today i have defiantley got pms symtoms, cramps but ive had cramps for about a week now so am hoping its a good sign! am not giving up hope yet anyway! Congratulations again xx


----------



## megangrohl

Congratulations girlfriend. My symptoms were similar to yours but my main was excruciatingly sore breasts all the way from ovulation until the BFP and still now they are sore. Good luck to all!


----------



## joseyposey28

Baby2012 said:


> Congrats and thank you for such a lovely reassuring bfp post :hugs:
> 
> Enjoy your pregnancy and have a happy and healthy 9 months xxx

thank you so much! and the very best of luck to you, just dont give up!! xxx :dust:


----------



## joseyposey28

xxVickyxx said:


> Oooohh Congratulations, that is so reassuring to read! I am 9 dpo and i am due af anytime from tomorrow til tuesday. am worried that my lp might be too short to even get pregnant and today i have defiantley got pms symtoms, cramps but ive had cramps for about a week now so am hoping its a good sign! am not giving up hope yet anyway! Congratulations again xx

I hope so to, and my lp is fairly short as i ovulated day 16 on a 28 day cycle so i should think as long as you got the timing right for ovulation you will be in for a very good chance. cramps are a good sign and i promise you when i say this, i had the EXACT same pms symptoms and definalty thought its not my month, the only thing was the cramps at 4dpo, and the dodgy period i thought i was having.
thank you for your congrats and the very very very best of luck to you and everyone ttc :dust: to all and hope you all get your bfps xx


----------



## v2007

Congrats. 

V xxx


----------



## mrsparoline

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## PandaLuv31

Huge congrats to you! :happydance: Thank you for posting your symptoms. :flower: H & H 9


----------



## future_numan

Congratulations


----------



## FragileDoll

Congratulations, hun.


----------



## StarrySkies

Congratulations :)
x


----------



## Sommerfugl

Congratulations! Thank you for sharing.


----------

